#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [軟體] photoshop線稿去背、筆刷上色

## 路行先

PHOTOSHOP五秒去背法，以前好像只在巴哈姆特貼過

以下大寫C代表ctrl ;大寫A代表alt
小寫的a和c就代表a和c

圖掃進電腦後
首先要先調整你的線稿
使用「色階」C+L
應該可以看到三個小三角型吧! 自己試著調整看看吧，目的是要把作品的對比增加，也就是黑的變更黑，白的變更白。
(當然如果你是用數位筆直接上墨線就沒這個問題)
嗯...到了這裡...還不在五秒鐘的計算內XD

調整好了嗎! 開始囉~請跟著我這樣按:

d  (把前景色設為黑色)
C+a  (選取整張畫)
C+c  (複製)
新增一個透明圖層 (這時背景層上多了一層透明的圖層)
A+del (填入前景色~也就是黑色)
Q  (開起快速遮罩)
C+v (貼上~此時應該會看到你的線稿是紅色的)
Q  (關閉快速遮罩~這是畫面會出現被選取的範圍)
del (刪掉被選取的範圍)
C+d (取消選取)

去背完成!
在來丟掉背景層就行了~五秒內可以完成

----------


## 路行先

自己做了一個很破爛的教學，將就一下吧XD

http://capoeira66.myweb.hinet.net/teach01.jpg
http://capoeira66.myweb.hinet.net/teach02.jpg
http://capoeira66.myweb.hinet.net/teach03.jpg
http://capoeira66.myweb.hinet.net/teach04.jpg
http://capoeira66.myweb.hinet.net/teach05.jpg
http://capoeira66.myweb.hinet.net/teach06.jpg
http://capoeira66.myweb.hinet.net/teach07.jpg
http://capoeira66.myweb.hinet.net/teach08.jpg

----------


## 柩月

雖然開圖片有點慢

不過大大的教學真令人受益良多

不知道大大要怎樣稱呼啊？

不過我有點建議

把圖片連結放近  "[IMG][/IMG]"這樣會比較方便

----------


## 路行先

補充其他的去背法:

請先複製背景層，我個人不喜歡在背景層上作業

1. 魔術棒去背-用魔術棒把白色區塊選起來去掉，剩下黑色的線稿。這是最糟的一種去背法...不管容許度怎麼調，總會太超過或是不足，而且鋸齒邊緣處理不好。基本上我不把這招當成去背法(笑)

2.色版去背法-圖層視窗旁邊有個色版(Chanel)，點進去後可以看到四層，也就是RGB層、紅、綠、藍四層，把游標移到RGB層上，按著CTRL，並單擊滑鼠左鍵一下，就可以把白色的部份選起來，再按DEL，就可以把白色的地方去掉了。
最後按CTRL+D 取消選取
其實這個和前面主題提的方法差不多，但反覆使用之下，我喜歡前面主題的方法

3.色彩增值法-也是一樣，些把背景層複製成另一個圖層，在把圖層視窗裡，有個「正常」的模式改成「色彩增值」即可。這樣就可以在這一層底下上色了，這是最快的方法，但缺點是以後要修改線稿的顏色會比較不方便。

以上三種加上前面提的快速遮罩去背法，我個人喜好順序為:
快速遮罩法>色版去背法>色彩增值法>魔術棒法

----------


## 路行先

> 雖然開圖片有點慢
> 
> 不過大大的教學真令人受益良多
> 
> 不知道大大要怎樣稱呼啊？
> 
> 不過我有點建議
> 
> 把圖片連結放近  "[IMG][/IMG]"這樣會比較方便


喔!我是想~八張圖~可能會佔太多版面~
下次我會改用貼圖方式~
另外~我已經申請更換名稱了~
叫我「路行先」就好了~XD

----------


## 路行先

基本筆刷上色教學
聽從柩月的建議~用貼圖的方式

----------


## 柩月

我喜歡這教法

一直很苦惱為什麼開色彩增殖後，還是看得見明暗之間的縫隙

感謝喔>X<(給樂園幣)

----------


## CANCAT

那個...
我對於大大貼的圖當中...
有個視窗很感興趣...
嗯...那是...!?

----------


## 路行先

> 那個...
> 我對於大大貼的圖當中...
> 有個視窗很感興趣...
> 嗯...那是...!?


沒有啦!
那也是一個貼圖版~
遊戲基地的"圖畫廊美術"版~
當時剛好在那個分類之下而已~

----------


## 奈良

很棒的教學*A*!!!!!
我還想知道更多...
到時候大大可以用MSN教我嗎?

----------


## 路行先

> 很棒的教學*A*!!!!!
> 我還想知道更多...
> 到時候大大可以用MSN教我嗎?


可以啊~交流一下~我覺得你水彩畫的滿好的~
只怕我才疏學淺~沒什麼可以交你的~

如果有需要的時候~就用訊息告訴我msn吧~

----------

